#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Opzoek naar een oudere man (+45)

## Fa faouzi

Mijn naam is fadoua, 45 jaar en ik ben marokkaans van afkomst. Ik kom zelf uit marokko maar ben om 3 maanden hier. Ik ben opzoek naar een man om me leven mee te delen insh allah.

----------


## Farik

Hoi ik bemiddel voor een buurman marokkaanse man 48 modern spontaan sportief zou heel graag een vrouw in zn leven willen hebben als je interesse heb laat bericht achter

----------


## fir

Hallo , ik ben op zoek , ben nederlander en bekeerd tot islam,hoor graag van jouw.gr

----------


## Mohamed51

Salaam ben Mohamed 53 jaar oud

----------


## Ikke48

> Salaam ben Mohamed 53 jaar oud


Slm Mohamed vraagje ben je nog op zoek ??

----------


## Mohamed51

> Slm Mohamed vraagje ben je nog op zoek ??


Wa3aleikoem Asselaam ja ben nog op zoek

----------


## Ikke48

> Wa3aleikoem Asselaam ja ben nog op zoek


Ik ken een lieve marokkaanse vrouw van 51 jr gescheiden die een lieve goede man zoekt 

Kunt u mij wat meer informatie geven over u zelf

----------


## Daniel071

Hallo, het lijkt me leuk met jou in contact te komen en elkaar te leren kennen. Ik ben een Nederlandse man van 42 met een voorkeur voor Marokkaanse vrouwen. Ik zoek een vaste relatie. Groetjes Daniel

----------

